# Fun with pink insulation foam



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Making a facade for the front of my house out of 1" pink home 
Insulation foam.
Backed it with 1/4" luan ... more progress pics as the project comes along... there are two arches such as this one plus lots of walls... all are in various stages of work... (wife is being very tolerant so far...) 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v200/squatdaddy/IMG_1713.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v200/squatdaddy/IMG_1714.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v200/squatdaddy/IMG_1715.jpg


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice! I recognize one of the little skulls.. hehe I picked some of them up at walmart the other day hehe.. Great job though! Can't wait to see it when your done.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

very nice work..what are you using for the texture.. looks sort of like the wire brush on drill method I used last year


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey what did you use for your big skull?? I really like how that is turning out.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I really like how you added different skulls instead of the same ones, and also you did a terrific job drawing attention to the center using skulls without jaws flanking the main one. The attention to smallest to largest is excellant as well. In short, I'm digging what you've done!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice. I've been wanting to make a facade for my house too, but I'm afraid of what Vlad would do to it! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments...
the big skull is from Target
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...9/601-3777147-0468952?ie=UTF8&asin=B000PJ0FJ2
This is a plastic skull so I had to cut it and fill it in with great stuff in order to liquid nail it to the foam... 
As far as methods I basically just used the torch and water method for weathering the foam board after I cut out the mortar lines with a router dremel attachment...
Painting is "oops" paint I got at Home Depot... basically base the piece in grey, latex spray paint black the mortar lines, not caring about overspray... black wash the entire piece while wiping the excess off with paper towels and then dry brushing the light areas... going back in and adding greens and brown staining to the rock then hot gluing the moss and fake vines... might add a little green flocking in areas to simulate lichens and add latex gloss varnish in areas for a wet look... not sure yet... lots of work yet and time is ticking away!


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

One word of advice.. it is dark at night.. I did the same thing you are about to do.. to much detail, take way to long, and no one sees it in the dark!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think mood lighting would add to the dramtics of detail.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome job looks great!!!! I agree some accent lighting will add to showing off the detail, besides that'll look great day or night.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Son and I paints a 12x8 foot drop cloth to look like a castle wall - NOW I know what to do in integrate it into my house.

Great job - beautiful work.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Attaching to house will be a 'snap' ... on the back of the luan I am attaching 1" Bell Copper Pipe Hangers ( http://www.doityourself.com/invt/0858969 ) to which I will secure 1" conduit from.. this will allow the conduit to have space away from the luan... on my house front porch I have wooded pillars which I will attach gripper clips to ( http://www.gibsongoodtools.com/page2.htm ) then it is just a matter of snapping the facade to the front of the house... fairly easy, quick, and secure


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

very nice work indeed!


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks awesome! this type of project was on my list this year, just didnt end up having enough time to start it.

Please make sure to update this thread with more pictures, im anxiously awaiting them!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

wow Nice painyt job.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

panty job? hehehheheeee


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

That looks awesome.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nicely done! Can't wait to see it all put together.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

*more progress pics...*


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this one...BEAUTIFUL WORK!!

Dennis


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweet!!! Isn't playing with the pink foam loads of fun?!!! :devil: Just a little messy.... LOL

Awesome work!!!! Sounds like you've inspired some others to play also.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I like the details like the moss and ivy. Not all TOT's are it night. some come just before dark. And You did a very nice job.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

going a little too crazy...lol
Just got some green flock... a little spray adhesive and instant green fuzzy moss...


----------



## mizu5588 (Oct 10, 2007)

i was wondering where you guys get your pink foam from...i am in a small town am not having any luck. I think i might be looking in the wrong place[/I]


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

mizu5588 said:


> i was wondering where you guys get your pink foam from...i am in a small town am not having any luck. I think i might be looking in the wrong place[/I]


Check the big box home stores like Lowes or Home Depot. Our Lowes carries it for 18.00 a 8'x4'x2" sheet.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Sooper cool!


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Absolutely kick ass. I wish I had the skill to do something like this!


----------



## mizu5588 (Oct 10, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> Check the big box home stores like Lowes or Home Depot. Our Lowes carries it for 18.00 a 8'x4'x2" sheet.


I have checked both of them and all they carry in extruded in 3/4". Lowes carries 2" but it is the cheap kind that breaks off into little balls.


----------

